# ukulele underappreciated!



## bnolsen

Lots of people think the ukulele is a joke toy instrument. After starting ukulele about 18 months ago I've been practicing to move beyond just strumming and singing songs people know.

The reentrant tuning of the ukulele actually makes it a good instrument for playing medieval and renaissance tunes. While its not as rich as a lute its definitely a fine instrument for sitting around a playing some nice simple period pieces. They're inexpensive, portable and can be very non obtrusive. making for excellent background music.

On youtube a couple of players who very nicely dabble with this type music:

wwelti (only does ukuele) and ukeval (both lute and ukulele, some videos done with both).


----------



## Ukko

Any appreciation of the ukulele is overdone. Even the baritone uke is a crippled guitar. Singing "My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean" while accompanying myself on a ukulele ruined my life.


----------



## bnolsen

Ukko said:


> Any appreciation of the ukulele is overdone. Even the baritone uke is a crippled guitar. Singing "My Bonnie Lies Over The Ocean" while accompanying myself on a ukulele ruined my life.


Never tried playing a john dowland arrangement I gather. A soprano/super soprano is extremely portable and even backpackable.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wanna get into commercial work? Get a uke. Wanna be a superstar? Get a uke, a good cosmetic surgeon, a life coach, and some good pitch-correction software.


----------



## Taggart

millionrainbows said:


> Wanna get into commercial work? Get a uke. Wanna be a superstar? Get a uke, a good cosmetic surgeon, a life coach, and some good pitch-correction software.


You've obviously never seen the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain
.


----------



## kevintylor

bnolsen said:


> Lots of people think the ukulele is a joke toy instrument. After starting ukulele about 18 months ago I've been practicing to move beyond just strumming and singing songs people know.
> 
> The reentrant tuning of the ukulele actually makes it a good instrument for playing medieval and renaissance tunes. While its not as rich as a lute its definitely a fine instrument for sitting around a playing some nice simple period pieces. They're inexpensive, portable and can be very non obtrusive. making for excellent background music.
> 
> On youtube a couple of players who very nicely dabble with this type music:
> 
> wwelti (only does ukuele) and ukeval (both lute and ukulele, some videos done with both).


Hi @bnolsen,

Ukulele is not a joke toy instrument, it's a classic instrument. At first I was so annoyed by it but being in the music industry I now know the value of ukulele as it's the best classical sound generating instrument.


----------

